# New Geo zoysia problem



## Ltdan (Jul 18, 2018)

I have 15 pallets of geo zoysia that's been installed for 1 week now. 
Here is a picture of an issue that I think is because they cut it too thin. The sod folks looked at the pic and said it looks like fungus. 
I was out of town for the first four days and this is what I found when I returned. Not all of it looks like this. Could one pallet be infected?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Looks scalped almost... like you said, cut too low. Why not apply an insecticide and fungicide (you can find these mixed as a single hose application at big box stores) to be on the safe side?


----------



## Ltdan (Jul 18, 2018)

The other side of the driveway.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like it was soggy and got a fungus. What's Geo Zoysia?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Geo is low growing. Almost like Emerald Zoysia. I hope it did not get Pythium or Brown Patch from too much moisture. I once dealt with a Geo lawn. Too much water, not enough sun and the HOC was too high. Got diseases until I scalped, dried it out and put it on some stuff.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Did they not put down fungicide with the sod? That's standard practice here in SC


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@SCGrassMan What is usually used as the fungicide. I would provide coverage for Brown Patch and Pythium when dealing with new sod.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

No chance it dried out? I've seen a lack of water on new sod just burn up and look near black


----------



## Ltdan (Jul 18, 2018)

No fungicide till yesterday. Hoping it recovers. Should I fertilize to help it along or wait?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ltdan said:


> No fungicide till yesterday. Hoping it recovers. Should I fertilize to help it along or wait?


Wait - fertilizer can help feed a fungus too. I would contact the sod farm and find out when the grass was last fertilized. That way, once the fungus is under control, you can apply fertilizer if needed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> @SCGrassMan What is usually used as the fungicide. I would provide coverage for Brown Patch and Pythium when dealing with new sod.


My local shop pushes Fame, but I've had my eye on Pillar G.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I do not depend on Strobilurin fungicides for Pythium. My Pythium Fungicide is Subdue Maxx(Mefenoxam). Fame and Pillar are fine for the Brown Patch.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I do not depend on Strobilurin fungicides for Pythium. My Pythium Fungicide is Subdue Maxx(Mefenoxam). Fame and Pillar are fine for the Brown Patch.


I'm not sure how much of it is "here's what works" versus "here's what we carry". What's good for take all patch?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I do not depend on Strobilurin fungicides for Pythium. My Pythium Fungicide is Subdue Maxx(Mefenoxam). Fame and Pillar are fine for the Brown Patch.
> ...


You can order Subdue online from several vendors. I bought some a couple seasons ago when I got hit with Pythium in late April and it worked well. I have sprayed it a few times since as a preventative after aerating/vertcutting when I had a more direct access into the root zone or before long periods of rain like tropical storms entering the area.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I do not depend on Strobilurin fungicides for Pythium. My Pythium Fungicide is Subdue Maxx(Mefenoxam). Fame and Pillar are fine for the Brown Patch.
> ...


If it is Take All, I want to use Armada, 3336, and Lexicon in monthly applications. Exteris Stressguard is another option that is part of the rotation. 3336 is to be used in between all of the other fungicides because it is not within the same MOA groups. Subdue or Mefenoxam is also part of the program as well. Pillar G is Triticonazole and Pyraclostrobin. That is ok for Take All, but I still want something that is not within the MOA to go in between. Fame is Fluoxastrobin. I never use a straight Strobilurin fungicide because they are not that strong on Dollar Spot. With the exception of cold weather onset Large Patch, I cannot think of environmental conditions that exclude all other diseases being possible except for the one you are targeting. Getting a disease ID from the University is fine and good, however, it is possible to lose a lot of grass and a customer in the meantime. I have never regretted applying the likes of Armada+Subdue or Lexicon+Subdue while figuring out the rest of the details.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Holy Cow subdue is expensive! $128 for a quart?!?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is for the off patent Mefenoxam EC. Brand name Syngenta Subdue was as much as $250 a quart 20 years ago. However, none of this phases me when Zeon sod installed in my state is $7,000 per 1000 sq ft. I cannot think of any of my tank mixes that equaled to or was greater than $7,000 per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> That is for the off patent Mefenoxam EC. Brand name Syngenta Subdue was as much as $250 a quart 20 years ago. However, none of this phases me when Zeon sod installed in my state is $7,000 per 1000 sq ft. I cannot think of any of my tank mixes that equaled to or was greater than $7,000 per 1000 sq ft.


I think its $275 a pallet here (450 Sq Ft). What's the nearest port I can ship you a boatload to? LOL only half kidding.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@Ltdan how's it fairing now?


----------



## Ltdan (Jul 18, 2018)

This is the same area now. I believe it was the sod was too thin in the beginning. The dead areas didnt get any worse.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Good to hear and see. Were they rolls or squares?

Which farm /producer?


----------

